# يا اسرائيل الرب الهنا واحد      وعقيدة التثليث



## pyramid2007 (20 يونيو 2007)

وهذه هي الحياة الابدية ان يعرفوك انت الاله الحقيقي وحدك ويسوع المسيح الذي ارسلته  يوحنا 17/3.
وقال أيضا مبينا رسالته ورسالة موسى والأنبياء
Mk:12:29 فاجابه يسوع ان اول كل الوصايا هي اسمع يا اسرائيل.الرب الهنا رب واحد. (SVD)
.........ويقول السيد المسيح .....ما جئت لانقض الناموس ولكن لاكمل....كيف نوفق بينها وبين عقيدة التثليث....بمعنى اخر.....انت الاله الحقيقى وحدك  ز....ويااسرائيل الرب الهنا رب واحد....هذه من ناحية ومن جهه اخرى عقيدة التثليث .....كيف نوفق بينهما وايها نأخذ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟pyramid2007


----------



## peace_86 (20 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: يا اسرائيل الرب الهنا واحد      وعقيدة الت*

لم أفهم !!!!..

ماهو سؤالك بالضبط يا أخي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## My Rock (20 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: يا اسرائيل الرب الهنا واحد      وعقيدة الت*



pyramid2007 قال:


> وهذه هي الحياة الابدية ان يعرفوك انت الاله الحقيقي وحدك ويسوع المسيح الذي ارسلته يوحنا 17/3.


 
و هل يعترض احد على ان المسيح مرسل من الاب؟ لكن معنا الارسال ليس انه رسول, فالمسيح الله الظاهر بالجسد اذ يذكر لنا انجيل يوحنا ماهية هذه الارسالية في الاصحاح 3 و العدد 17
لأَنَّهُ لَمْ يُرْسِلِ اللَّهُ ابْنَهُ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ لِيَدِينَ الْعَالَمَ بَلْ لِيَخْلُصَ بِهِ الْعَالَمُ.

و يوضح ايضا مصدر هذه الارسالية التي هي من السماء بقوله في يوحنا الاصحاح 6 و العدد 38
لأَنِّي قَدْ نَزَلْتُ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ لَيْسَ لأَعْمَلَ مَشِيئَتِي بَلْ مَشِيئَةَ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي.

و يوضح المسيح ايضا ماهية ايمان التلاميذ بأرساليته بكون المسيح خارج من عند الاب:
لأَنَّ الْكلاَمَ الَّذِي أَعْطَيْتَنِي قَدْ أَعْطَيْتُهُمْ وَهُمْ قَبِلُوا وَعَلِمُوا يَقِيناً أَنِّي خَرَجْتُ مِنْ عِنْدِكَ وَآمَنُوا أَنَّكَ أَنْتَ أَرْسَلْتَنِي.

 
اذ ارسالية الاب للابن ليست كأرسالية الله لاي نبي اخر, لان المسيح نفسه يرسل الانبياء و الرسل
راجع معي متى 23 و العدد 34
لِذَلِكَ هَا أَنَا أُرْسِلُ إِلَيْكُمْ أَنْبِيَاءَ وَحُكَمَاءَ وَكَتَبَةً فَمِنْهُمْ تَقْتُلُونَ وَتَصْلِبُونَ وَمِنْهُمْ تَجْلِدُونَ فِي مَجَامِعِكُمْ وَتَطْرُدُونَ مِنْ مَدِينَةٍ إِلَى مَدِينَةٍ

و غيرها من النصوص الاخرى التي يوضح فيها المسيح ارساليته للتلاميذ 




> وقال أيضا مبينا رسالته ورسالة موسى والأنبياء
> Mk:12:29 فاجابه يسوع ان اول كل الوصايا هي اسمع يا اسرائيل.الرب الهنا رب واحد. (SVD)


 
المسيح اجاب على سؤال السائل بحسب الشريعة يا صديقي:
Mar 12:28​​ فَجَاءَ وَاحِدٌ مِنَ الْكَتَبَةِ وَسَمِعَهُمْ يَتَحَاوَرُونَ فَلَمَّا رَأَى أَنَّهُ أَجَابَهُمْ حَسَناً سَأَلَهُ: «أَيَّةُ وَصِيَّةٍ هِيَ أَوَّلُ الْكُلِّ؟» ​*Mar 12:29​* فَأَجَابَهُ يَسُوعُ: «إِنَّ أَوَّلَ كُلِّ الْوَصَايَا هِيَ: اسْمَعْ يَا إِسْرَائِيلُ. الرَّبُّ إِلَهُنَا رَبٌّ وَاحِدٌ. 
Mar 12:30 وَتُحِبُّ الرَّبَّ إِلَهَكَ مِنْ كُلِّ قَلْبِكَ وَمِنْ كُلِّ نَفْسِكَ وَمِنْ كُلِّ فِكْرِكَ وَمِنْ كُلِّ قُدْرَتِكَ. هَذِهِ هِيَ الْوَصِيَّةُ الأُولَى. 
Mar 12:31 وَثَانِيَةٌ مِثْلُهَا هِيَ: تُحِبُّ قَرِيبَكَ كَنَفْسِكَ. لَيْسَ وَصِيَّةٌ أُخْرَى أَعْظَمَ مِنْ هَاتَيْنِ». 
Mar 12:32 فَقَالَ لَهُ الْكَاتِبُ: «جَيِّداً يَا مُعَلِّمُ. بِالْحَقِّ قُلْتَ لأَنَّهُ اللَّهُ وَاحِدٌ وَلَيْسَ آخَرُ سِوَاهُ. 
Mar 12:33 وَمَحَبَّتُهُ مِنْ كُلِّ الْقَلْبِ وَمِنْ كُلِّ الْفَهْمِ وَمِنْ كُلِّ النَّفْسِ وَمِنْ كُلِّ الْقُدْرَةِ وَمَحَبَّةُ الْقَرِيبِ كَالنَّفْسِ هِيَ أَفْضَلُ مِنْ جَمِيعِ الْمُحْرَقَاتِ وَالذَّبَائِحِ». 
Mar 12:34فَلَمَّا رَآهُ يَسُوعُ أَنَّهُ أَجَابَ بِعَقْلٍ قَالَ لَهُ: «لَسْتَ بَعِيداً عَنْ مَلَكُوتِ اللَّهِ». وَلَمْ يَجْسُرْ أَحَدٌ بَعْدَ ذَلِكَ أَنْ يَسْأَلَهُ!

حاول ان تكمل قرأءة الاصحاح كاملا قبل ان تقفز من مكانك بأستنتاجات باطلة

اضافة الى ان نؤمن ان هناك اله واحد, في حد قالك اننا نؤمن بأكثر من اله؟ و لا تنسى الثالوث لا يعني ثلاثة الهة بل اله واحد فقط لا غير

سلام و نعمة​


----------



## pyramid2007 (20 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: يا اسرائيل الرب الهنا واحد      وعقيدة الت*

لقد تاه عقلى بين  ان الله ارسل ابنه الوحيد  وبين ان الله تجسد  ؟؟؟؟؟......ثم اين الاقنوم الثالث فى هذه الحالة ....هؤلاء ثلاثة اله وليس اله واحد......والدليل على ذلك ان الذى بشر مريم هو الاقنوم الثالث و المسيح عندما كان على الصليب قال : الهى الهى لما شبقتنى اى لما تركتنى؟؟؟؟ ويقول السيد المسيح : اباكم الذى فى السموات....الخ الخ...ولماذا يرسل الله ابنه كى يصلب هل لفاء البشرية لخطئها السابق ختى يصلبوا السيد المسيح ويقتلوة وتلك جريمة كبرى اكبر من الخطية الاولى ,,,,ولماذا كل الخلط هذا كلة؟؟؟؟ ارجوا فض هذا الاشتباك  المعقد الذى لا افهمه مطلقا!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!pyramid2007


----------



## _Stev_ (20 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: يا اسرائيل الرب الهنا واحد      وعقيدة الت*

اين هو سؤالك?​


----------



## pyramid2007 (20 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: يا اسرائيل الرب الهنا واحد      وعقيدة الت*

1 فَأَطْلُبُ أَوَّلَ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ، أَنْ تُقَامَ طَلِبَاتٌ وَصَلَوَاتٌ وَابْتِهَالاَتٌ وَتَشَكُّرَاتٌ لأَجْلِ جَمِيعِ النَّاسِ، 2 لأَجْلِ الْمُلُوكِ وَجَمِيعِ الَّذِينَ هُمْ فِي مَنْصِبٍ، لِكَيْ نَقْضِيَ حَيَاةً مُطْمَئِنَّةً هَادِئَةً فِي كُلِّ تَقْوَى وَوَقَارٍ، 3 لأَنَّ هذَا حَسَنٌ وَمَقْبُولٌ لَدَى مُخَلِّصِنَا اللهِ، 4 الَّذِي يُرِيدُ أَنَّ جَمِيعَ النَّاسِ يَخْلُصُونَ، وَإِلَى مَعْرِفَةِ الْحَقِّ يُقْبِلُونَ. 5 لأَنَّهُ يُوجَدُ إِلهٌ وَاحِدٌ وَوَسِيطٌ وَاحِدٌ بَيْنَ اللهِ وَالنَّاسِ: الإِنْسَانُ يَسُوعُ الْمَسِيحُ، 6 الَّذِي بَذَلَ نَفْسَهُ فِدْيَةً لأَجْلِ الْجَمِيعِ، الشَّهَادَةُ فِي أَوْقَاتِهَا الْخَاصَّةِ، 7 الَّتِي جُعِلْتُ أَنَا لَهَا كَارِزًا وَرَسُولاً. اَلْحَقَّ أَقُولُ فِي الْمَسِيحِ وَلاَ أَكْذِبُ، مُعَلِّمًا لِلأُمَمِ فِي الإِيمَانِ وَالْحَقِّ..................................................................................................................................................................................................هذه الرسالة الاولى الى تيموثاوس الاصحاح الثالث يقول لانه يوجد اله واحد ووسيط واحد بين الله والناس: الانسان يسوع المسيح ......كيف نوفق بينها وبين عقيدة التثليث.....وكل اسئلتى واضحة وتقول ايتن السؤال,,,,,,,,واننى اتكلم لغة عربية وليس هندية............اكرر السؤال والا حضرتك فهمت السوؤال...........pyramid2007


----------



## _Stev_ (20 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: يا اسرائيل الرب الهنا واحد      وعقيدة الت*

بكل بساطه الله واحد بثلاث اقانيم الاب و الابن و الروح القدس, لنا اب واحد و وسيط و شفيع واحد و روح الله هو روح واحد.
سلام المسيح.​


----------



## pyramid2007 (20 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: يا اسرائيل الرب الهنا واحد      وعقيدة الت*

الله يزيدك مما انت فيه واشكرك على اهتمامك بالرد المستفيض.................................................yramid2007


----------



## _Stev_ (20 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: يا اسرائيل الرب الهنا واحد      وعقيدة الت*

الرب يبارك حياتك.​


----------



## pyramid2007 (20 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: يا اسرائيل الرب الهنا واحد      وعقيدة الت*

ياstev  انت بتفكرنى بمسرحية المشاغبين لما المدرسة بتسأ ل وتقول اية هو المنطق فيرد عليها سعيد صالح يقول لما الواحد حد يضربه يقع ما يحطش منطق..... اين ردودك ومناقشتك لى فى كل ماعرضته فى اسئلتى انك لم تضف شيئا ابدا.........قل لى ان كلامى خطأ او كلامى صح ....ولا تعطنى اجابات مقتضبة ....امل ان اجد ردودا عقلانية تجيد الحوار اما تحول السؤال تالى من يعرف ان يرد باقناع.......هل فهمت ما اعنية والا تقول فين السؤال...........اسئلتى من بداية الموضوع هذا...........وشكرا  مقدما .....................pyramid2007


----------



## _Stev_ (20 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: يا اسرائيل الرب الهنا واحد      وعقيدة الت*

لقد سالت سؤالا و قد تمت الاجابه عليه, ان لم تفهم الاجابه اسئل ما عسر عليك لنزيده توضيحا.​


----------



## My Rock (21 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: يا اسرائيل الرب الهنا واحد      وعقيدة الت*



pyramid2007 قال:


> الله يزيدك مما انت فيه واشكرك على اهتمامك بالرد المستفيض.................................................yramid2007


 


pyramid2007 قال:


> ياstev انت بتفكرنى بمسرحية المشاغبين لما المدرسة بتسأ ل وتقول اية هو المنطق فيرد عليها سعيد صالح يقول لما الواحد حد يضربه يقع ما يحطش منطق..... اين ردودك ومناقشتك لى فى كل ماعرضته فى اسئلتى انك لم تضف شيئا ابدا.........قل لى ان كلامى خطأ او كلامى صح ....ولا تعطنى اجابات مقتضبة ....امل ان اجد ردودا عقلانية تجيد الحوار اما تحول السؤال تالى من يعرف ان يرد باقناع.......هل فهمت ما اعنية والا تقول فين السؤال...........اسئلتى من بداية الموضوع هذا...........وشكرا مقدما .....................pyramid2007


 
ما فهمنا منك شئ, ساعة تشكرنا على ردودنا و اهتمامنا بالرد المستفيض و ساعة تقول اننا لم نرد؟

عشرة ردود على اسألتك و انت تقول لا رد؟
اذا لم تفهم الردود, عين ما لم تفهمه و سنشرحه لك بوضوح اكثر

سلام و نعمة


----------



## pyramid2007 (22 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: يا اسرائيل الرب الهنا واحد      وعقيدة الت*



pyramid2007 قال:


> وهذه هي الحياة الابدية ان يعرفوك انت الاله الحقيقي وحدك ويسوع المسيح الذي ارسلته  يوحنا 17/3.
> وقال أيضا مبينا رسالته ورسالة موسى والأنبياء
> Mk:12:29 فاجابه يسوع ان اول كل الوصايا هي اسمع يا اسرائيل.الرب الهنا رب واحد. (SVD)
> .........ويقول السيد المسيح .....ما جئت لانقض الناموس ولكن لاكمل....كيف نوفق بينها وبين عقيدة التثليث....بمعنى اخر.....انت الاله الحقيقى وحدك  ز....ويااسرائيل الرب الهنا رب واحد....هذه من ناحية ومن جهه اخرى عقيدة التثليث .....كيف نوفق بينهما وايها نأخذ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟pyramid2007


هذا هو سؤالى الاول ......الله واحد وليس ثلاثة باعتراف السيد المسيح......اليس كذلك ام يوجد رأى اخر افيدونى...........yramid2007


----------



## pyramid2007 (22 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: يا اسرائيل الرب الهنا واحد      وعقيدة الت*

بالاضافة الى المشاركة التى لى رقم 13 فى هذا الموضوع ....وهذا تأكيد من الكتاب المقدس انه اله واحد وليس ثلاثة.......انجيل متى الاصحاح الرابع اية رقم 8 و9و10 والاية 10 تقول  لانه مكتوب للرب الهك تسجد واياه وحده تعبد  وهذا رد المسيح للشيطان .........ما رأيكم اعزائى وشكرا................pyramid2-007


----------



## _Stev_ (22 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: يا اسرائيل الرب الهنا واحد      وعقيدة الت*

ومن قال لك اننا نؤمن بثلاث الالهه? مين اين لك هذا الكلام? الله الذي نعبده واحد الاب مع الابن و الروح القدس اله واحد.
مثلث الاقانيم ذات الله  يطلق الاب و كلمته يطلق الابن و روحه يطلق الروح القدس.
فلو جزئت كلمته الله و روحه عن ذات الله ماكان الله, لان الله ليس بمركب ليتجزا او متحد لينفصل. 
سلام المسيح.​


----------



## My Rock (22 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: يا اسرائيل الرب الهنا واحد      وعقيدة الت*



pyramid2007 قال:


> هذا هو سؤالى الاول ......الله واحد وليس ثلاثة باعتراف السيد المسيح......اليس كذلك ام يوجد رأى اخر افيدونى...........yramid2007


 
و انا رديت عليك في المشاركة الثالثة من هذا الموضوع http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=352783&postcount=3

و نحن نؤمن ان الله واحد و ليس ثلاثة, في حد قالك غير شئ؟


----------

